
In search of the sea wolf along Canada’s coast (2015) - curtis
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2015/10/coastal-sea-wolves-canada/
======
Tiktaalik
> A controversial energy project called the Northern Gateway Pipelines aims to
> bring twin pipelines from Alberta’s tar sands across the Coast Mountains and
> down to a new terminal on a fjord far up into the province’s northern coast.

Updating an old article, one of the first acts of the Liberal government
elected soon after this article was published was to cancel Northern Gateway,
and one of the last acts of this most recent Parliament was to ban oil tankers
along most of the BC coast.

